# Gum Recession from Reflux--Aack!



## Meesh (Apr 8, 2003)

I am experiencing some serious gum recession from reflux from IBS-C (slow mo). When I am tense and eat solid food at night or have IBS symptoms, I find it so painful to brush my teeth in the AM because of the pain. I sleep elevated and take aciphex but on bad stomach days, no drugs stop the upward acid!My questions: 1) Is anyone experiencing gum recession and what have your doctors said?2) Have you had gum grafts and if so, do they hold up under future reflux episodes? 3) Should I only eat liquids at night to be safe? (How will I relieve my anxiety without chewing--aack??? Should I sleep sitting up on bad days? Help! Meesh


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

I have Crohn's but am convinced I did have GERD.In fact, I had no solid diagnosis for my stomachproblems for over 4 years. And I controlled it all by changing my diet, my lifestyle and takingdigestive enzymes.At the time I thought I had GERD, I had gum loss.Not helped by the fact, I had neglected to get my gums cleaned for a while!I was in a mess when I visited a periodontist, who specializes in gums, the only person one should trust.I ended up having surgery on five (don't ask!) quadrants. It was not as painful as having one's teeth cleaned! The thought of it was worse than theactual event. I had laughing gas for each and felt quite good because of that just before.And I had pain killers after, although I didn't really need them. I also took Anarca, lots of them immediately after the surgery.The trick is to have just a few teeth done at a time. And the trick after is to have one's gums cleanedevery three months, not 6, by the periondontist'shygienest, not your dentist's one because, however good they are, they just don't have the newestequipment, even if they say they have, and they are not trained just for gums.The reason for this after-care is the gum recession can come back. Mine did. I had to have another quadrant done again 2 years later!I had saved money by going for cleaning 3 months to my dentist's hygenists and 3 months to my periodontist's (which my insurance only allowed me for a year after the surgery).Now, I just pay the extra and make sure my gums are in the best condition by going every 3 monthsto the periodontist's hygenist. And I take a while to get to bed as I look aftermy gums. You can't reverse the gum loss, I don't think so consult with a periodontist and see how you canstop it getting worse and losing your teeth eventually, and stop it happening again.Also, make sure to take your calcium and eat right.Good luck.O


----------

